# Windows Task Manager - which processes required?



## WhiteFireDragon

i'm trying to disable all unecessary processes that the PC does NOT need to run, so which ones are absolutely needed? meaning if i do a format and look at the task manager, which are the only processes that would show up? i've disabled almost everything in msconfig and after a reboot, i only have 16 processes.

i ask this because in the future, i will install XP pro for either a gaming rig or very small laptop with only 4gb SDD, so i will strip all the things not needed (like indexing service, printer drivers, remote desktop, etc) so it will run a little faster and don't take up much disk space.


----------



## PC eye

When looking at the processes in the task manager those that have "SYSTEM" in the catagory are essential system processes. Others see "LOCAL" for things like Windows own audio controls. The items seeing the current user or administrator account name are those for things like video and sound cards as well as other devices.

The best method for reducing unnecessary processes is finding those non MS items in the startup group of the msconfig utility you don't need running and uncheck those. Following a system restart you will notice fewer processes running in the task manager. Anything you end while in the TM will simply start up all over again on the next Windows start up. The msconfig is the winning ticket for reducing non essentials.


----------



## scooter

Yeh ..I agree with above..

also, every computer is gonna be different, depending on what you have on your machine..programs, services...etc.. 

So its difficult to say, disable this..or that because it may be important for your comp but not for mine...or vice-versa.

Best thing I can say is carefully go through the list and figure out what each is for..and then decide if you need it to be there on a case by case basis..

unfortunately there is no 'single' solution to cleaning it up.


----------



## PC eye

Anything you disable in the msconfig startup group can be re-enabled at any time later if found to be needed like a part of the software for either the video card or for example the volume panel for a Creative model sound card. Each item there however will effect several not just one or two processes seen in the TM.

Do you use MS Messenger? That will be seen as an icon in the system tray even if you don't use it in XP. With only 4gb of drive space the one thing that help there more then anything would be disabling the creating of the paging file since that will chew that space up a good 25-50% right off the top.


----------



## jdbennet

That SSD laptop probably only has 256 of ram or something in which case he needs a paging file, but then again paging wears the disk out

Maybe use nlite to cut absolutely everything out of windows?

I made a totally butchered win2k cd (no networking, no programs, nothing) (all it had to do was run a piece of EpoS software and communicate with a reciept printer and cash drawer) and it was 70mb and used about  20mb ram when idle. Installed maybe 600mb.


----------

